# Dunbar Lifeboat driven ashore..



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

The Dunbar lifeboat RNLB Sir Ronald Pechell BT 14-09 has broken her mooring in the storm last night and been driven ashore onto the rocks. Damage still being assessed but hull damage a strong possibility.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/7309579.stm


----------



## alexmackinnon (Dec 11, 2006)

Saw some footage of this on the BBC News programme tonight. Looks as though there is quite a bit of damage to the lifeboat hull.


----------



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for that Davie, It sure was windy I lost one of my aerials as well, I have NO idea where it landed, glad there was no one on board (Cloud) 

Ian


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Expensive year for the RNLI, 2008. First ' Katie Hannan ' and now ' Sir Ronald Pechell '. lets hope she is repairable.

Chris.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

sure is Santos, must have been blowing absolute stink. Davie you know was she on the usual bow and stern mooring arrangement or on a swinging one.

I on a swinging one with Samuel J, 8 tonne anchor, huge chain but still never sleep well when it really blows... you still down to swivels which always a worry. 
Hope they can repair her... anyone know if they still have access to the Trent moulds as believe Severn moulds were sold on at some stage so does not auger well for Katie H.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

From the BBC news report footage there is substantial damage to the aft section of the stern , wouldn't surprise me if the rudders and props are badly damaged. She did float off the rocks at high tide as far as I can make out and has been craned out onto the pier. She is not long back from a refit at Buckie either.

As for her mooring that I cannot say as i've only ever seen her in Dunbar harbour during exercises with the ILB and i've never been down to the Torness moorings to see.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks Davie

Just always curious about mooring failure. Don't get me wrong,not some wapred gloater at others misfortune but to learn from it and/or anything to avoid or one should be doing or have not come across before.

Any bit of luck just rudder and props and not integrity of hull itself as rest as bad and costly as they are, easier to source.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/44509000/jpg/_44509372_lifeboatlifttoo203.jpg

That looks pretty severe damage to the hull so not looking good for her i'm afraid


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Bilge keels are sacrificial as such but even on small scale photo hull itself damage does look nasty.(Smoke)


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Some more details shots on


http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll68/calummcnicol/

Think they answer my question that she was on a swinging mooring. Looks like a possible swivel failure which would be just beneath buoy which still attached to her. Very unlucky


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Looks like they managed to get the crane in just above her from that angle. Can't see her floating off from there so my initial info is out a little. Doesn't look good at all


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Could have sworn blind that I posted a reply to this thread saying that I hoped that the damage was only trivial!?? (EEK) Dunno what's happened to it!


----------



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

I just heard on BBC radio they fear she may need to be scrapped, its doubtful they can get an as new repair suitable for a lifeboat.

regards


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I was told last night by someone down there that they had spoken to one of the RNLI people and they were told that she was probably far to damaged to be repaired so they were looking at stripping all the salvageable equipment out of her.


----------



## davidbrand (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi guys(my first post)
was down at torness on saturday they had just lifted her onto the shore gary the cox took me across for a look at her and his view was that she is a write off her bottom has quite a few holes two in particular are about 4 feet diameter (you could see the engine through one) the reason she was still afloat gary says that she has a foam sandwich hull and is therefore just about unsinkable(she was floating with the water level with her main deck)
hope this answers some of your questions
davy brand

ps my son phoned sunday night to say that a squad had arrived to strip all that was savable


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for that Davy


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Just been sent some photos of her by David Linkie ( one of the reporters for the Fishing News ) i'll post them in the gallery........


----------

